# Trade With Bobcats



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This is official:

 http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/draft_trade_040621.html

The Clippers get:
#4 
#33

The Bobcats get:
#2
Will pick Drob in the Expansion Draft


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

woiuldnt you have rather had T-mac ???????


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> woiuldnt you have rather had T-mac ???????


For 1 year only? No thanks. I wouldn't take the chance of trading for him and then he leaves leaving the Clippers with a big hole.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Evidently, the Clippers want Livingston. That is understandable, given his upside and their desperate need for a PG. However, they could have gotten into the T-Mac sweepstakes and probably won. In any event, your 04-05 Clippers:

PG Shaun Livingston
GF Q-Rich ( if he re-signs )
GF Corey Maggette
PF Elton Brand
C Chris Kaman


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

true. or what about the trade with the hawks for their # 6 and Terry ?


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

dammit elton brand should be a laker!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> true. or what about the trade with the hawks for their # 6 and Terry ?


The thing about Terry is that his contract is way too big for Sterlings liking. Sterling would not like spending that much money for him since he is being paid too much.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Livingston will be top 3. Clippers are waiting for him at 4.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Great deal for the Clips, IMO.

Not only do they trade down like they want, but they get Charlotte to take Drob's contract off their books.

They've put themselves into a position to offer Kobe the max if they want to.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> They've put themselves into a position to offer Kobe the max if they want to.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok. Looks like they are sticking with ELY then to back up Kaman. Hmmm. I dont know if its a given who they think theyre getting though. NBA draft seems to think its Livingston. However, ESPN is saying that its going to be gordon. Why does baylor say that he KNOWS he can get the player he wants. Only way i can see that being a guarantee is if its really gordon OR livingston that he wants.

I guess this completely rules out them getting telfair. Oh well.

i like them picking up a high second rounder though since they didnt have one this year. Im hoping ha seung jin falls to that spot.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Interesting. While ESPN is sure that its going to be gordon, if you look at clippers.com there is a poll on who we think the pick will be. Gordon isnt even listed as one of the options! I wonder if it is livingston after all.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Ok. Looks like they are sticking with ELY then to back up Kaman. Hmmm. I dont know if its a given who they think theyre getting though. NBA draft seems to think its Livingston. However, ESPN is saying that its going to be gordon. Why does baylor say that he KNOWS he can get the player he wants. Only way i can see that being a guarantee is if its really gordon OR livingston that he wants.
> 
> I guess this completely rules out them getting telfair. Oh well.
> ...


good points


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Now as long as the Clipps wait until the end of the FA period to sign Simmons, they should have enough space for Kobe, given they make a couple moves. 
Move #1: Trade Q to Denver for #20, the pick owed and a future 1st. There's no point in getting no compensation for Q after DMiles/Dre, Odom and Kandi walking last year. #20 doesn't get much in this draft, but Ramos, Padkolzine or Swift should still be there and they're all nice projects at C.
Move #2: Trade Melvin Ely and Eddie House to Utah for #21. Utah needs size in the worst way and assuming they take Araujo (as promised) and Monya or Humphries, they're still thin at PF and C; and since the Clipps would take the last of the remaining good C prospects (aside from Harrison, who couldn't play on the same team as Araujo) at #20, #21 has little value to Utah. So #21 gets either Harrison or Khryapa (whom the Clipps have worked out twice I believe) or another experienced player.

Unrelated to these two moves, the Clipps should take Trevor Ariza at #33. I believe he has more potential than JR Smith and Dorell Wright, and he has worked out for the Clippers (and fared well against Josh Smith, whom he is only 5 months older than).

This puts the expected Clippers payroll at approximately $27 mil for 8 players (including the rookie's reserved capspace, but excluding #33 which is a non-guaranteed contract), and that leaves $15.5 mil for Kobe, regardless of how low the cap goes (it isn't going under $43 mil, and should be at about $45 mil). Then tack on Simmons and Sofo and the Clipps have quite a roster:
PG: Jaric, Livingston, 
SG: Kobe, Ariza
SF: Maggette, Simmons, #21 (Khryapa?)
PF: Brand, Wilcox, Sofo
C: Kaman, #20 (Ramos or Swift?)

With the three remaining roster spots, the Clipps could fill needs at the vet minimum level or lower salary-wise (a PG like Chris Childs could be of some use, but I'd rather take a chance on an overlooked young PG, such as Omar Cook).

If Kobe isn't just using the Clipps as leverage, the Clipps could be looking at one of the best offseasons in NBA history.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Gordon will be the pick.

They know they'll be able to land Gordon because Chicago will not select him.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

Kobe's trial date could get determined in the next few days. I thought I read somewhere that it could be possibly in August. If that's true we might not be able to sign and trade Q because(among many other things) Denver could have landed Ginobli(I know it's a long shot) or decided the SG(Kevin Martin?) they drafted is enough with Voshon Lenard. 

I hope they either get Beno Udrih if he falls,or Kevin Martin(almost impossible) with the #33. Timmy Bowers(4th most athletic) looks to be undrafted and I like the Omar Cook idea. Any of these could be sent to Europe and we'd still have salary cap room and control of them(minus Cook). I know they worked out Tony Allen and he's rated around our pick on draftcity, maybe they like him and think he can play a little point?

One thing that the trade also does, that I don't think would be mentioned is that the Clippers could have told Charlotte not to take Jahidi White or anyone from the Suns. No way Atlanta takes White for a first rounder(I hope) and it looks like the Suns are sunk.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

kobe is in heaven right now with the qway the lakers are going, he will stay.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Livingston will be top 3. Clippers are waiting for him at 4.


Just pick Ben Gordon (If Livingston will be picked at top 3)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Gordon will be the pick.


Gordon should be the Clippers pick. The Clippers have been rebuilding since...well since forever. They make the playoffs next year...and it wont be with Livingston running their offense. If you watched UCONN this year...you already know what their pick is. Thats who they wanted and needed from the beginning. They traded down to unload a crappy player pick up and 2nd rounder and select the most proven combo guard in the draft


the Clippers made a good trade??? who would have thought it


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Clippers Trade No. 2 Pick*

_In exchange, L.A. gets the fourth and 33rd picks from the expansion Charlotte Bobcats, most likely to select a point guard in Thursday's NBA draft._

By Jerry Crowe, Times Staff Writer

With their sights apparently focused on a point guard they believe is worthy of the fourth pick in Thursday's NBA draft but not the second, the Clippers on Monday swapped picks with the expansion Charlotte Bobcats.

Rejecting a similar offer from the Atlanta Hawks, the Clippers picked up the fourth and 33rd picks from the Bobcats in exchange for the second.

The Bobcats, who begin play this fall, also agreed to take unwanted backup center Predrag Drobnjak in today's expansion draft, clearing from the Clipper books the $5.315 million Drobnjak is guaranteed over the next two years.

The Hawks also reportedly offered to take on Drobnjak's contract, plus send the Clippers the sixth and 17th picks, on the surface a more attractive deal for the Clippers, barring unnamed future considerations.

But the Hawks' offer may have been contingent on Atlanta high school star Dwight Howard's being available to them at No. 2, no sure thing, plus the Clippers believed that the player they want most might not be available at No. 6.

That player is thought to be Shaun Livingston, a 6-foot-6 point guard from Peoria Central High in Peoria, Ill., who originally committed to Duke.

Livingston, who worked out Sunday for the Clippers in El Segundo, has been identified by the club as one of the top three point guards in the draft, along with Ben Gordon of NCAA champion Connecticut and Devin Harris of Wisconsin. Gordon also worked out Sunday for the Clippers, Harris two weeks ago in Chicago.

One of the three is expected to be the Clippers' pick, with Livingston thought to have the greatest long-term potential despite his slight, 186-pound frame.

"This trade achieves a twofold objective," Clipper General Manager Elgin Baylor said during a conference call, reading from a prepared statement. "First, we know we will get the player we want with the fourth pick, and second, it improves our salary-cap flexibility with regard to potential free-agent developments."

The Clippers, declining to take on salary, have been preparing since last summer to make a run at Kobe Bryant when the Laker star becomes a free agent July 1. Dumping Drobnjak's salary puts them in a better position.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,4723488.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The clippers must have their eye on Livingston. Gordan would have been avaible at 6 so they could have traded with Atlanta and gotten 6 and 17. Instead they traded for the 4th pick and 33. At 17 they could have gotten a potential starter at 33 they can only draft a bench player.

Livingston on the other hand will be gone by 6 and maybe gone at 3. So if the clippers gave up on the 17th pick of the 33th they must think the player they want will be gone by 6. Thus, IMO with no proof it seems like Livingston is the pick.

david


----------

